

Graphene in High-Frequency Electronics - quasistar
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.15907,y.2012,no.5,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx

======
lokedhs
We've been hearing about how great graphene is and how it will revolutionise
everything under the sun for the better part of a decade now.

My question is simply, when will we see an actual product using it? To my
knowledge none exists, and I haven't even heard about any being less than a
few years away.

Cam someone who is knowledgeable in these matters shed some light on this??

